

Ask HN: Why did Google make Reader ugly? - DiabloD3

I'm a frequent Google Reader user (one of very few apps that get an app tab in Firefox)...<p>But what happened? I'd ask Google, but they don't particularly want user feed back.<p>Uncomfortablely large amounts of white space, nothing is balanced anymore, and all the color is gone. I know Gmail can change themes, but I don't think Reader can.<p>I hope someone at Google reads HN.
======
EwanToo
I've switched to NewsBlur this morning after an hour with the new Google
Reader. Newsblur isn't perfect either, but as you say, Google don't want user
feed back, they just want your +1's.

<http://newsblur.com/>

~~~
DiabloD3
Thanks.

------
rachelbythebay
It might be time to find another way to read your feeds. Some place which
actually cares about your experience (and your dollars by extension) would be
a start.

